# Thinking of turning a compound into a recurve...anyone done it?



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying to turn my old Bowtech Black Knight 2 into a recurve. It appears Sage limbs would fit into the limb pockets with a little finessing. The pocket angle is somewhat more severe than your average recurve, but the handle is also reflexed (it was a speed bow in its day), so it should still work (I think...not an engineer).

Have any of you tried out this type of conversion. I know that a few bows like the Proline and some of the old Bear bows are popular for this, but I've never heard of anyone doing it to a Bowtech. To be clear, this is NOT a parallel limb bow by a long shot. I know that wouldn't work.

Thoughts, feelings, opinions?

Thanks in advance,

Patrick


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Check with Tailhook here...I know he has done this on some wood riser Browning compounds...cause I am getting one from him...I don't know much about the Bow Tech ones..

Mac


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a PSE team Fitzgerald conversion, but never heard of a bowtech being done though, what kinda weight are you shooting for?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of people have done this --- look for ``warfing'' or ``warfed'' (named for the user id of the first person to post on the 'net 'bout it)


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Voodoo, 

I don't have a specific weight in mind. I imagine that the long riser and the larger angle to the limb pockets will decrease the weight of whatever limb I try, so I was sort of thinking about going with 60# Sage limbs (that, and if it goes pear shaped on me, I've only cost myself $70 or so).

Will, 

I've done a few searches for those, but I haven't found a lot of technical breakdowns, just pics mostly. I've never seen anything about warfing a Bowtech, either.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

The original guy was a guy named Bob Gordon, who hung around tradtalk.com. His internet name was "Warf". Back 7 or 8 years ago metal riser recurves were pretty much rare (other than Olympic risers). Bob began to take old compounds and put a home made conversion unit on them that would allow you to mount any international limb to them. He used the older risers that had good angles for making a recurve. The end product was a heavy mass riser with a decent grip, cheap limb swaps, elevated rest capability, and the capacity to move draw weight up and down some.

David Soza (creator of DAS bows) came along and wanted to build an upscale metal riser that would function in a similar way, but provide a much more sophisticated riser, and the DAS bow was born. Shortly thereafter, at least it appears, other manufacturers saw the market niche and gave chase. 

If you want to visit tradtalk there is a bunch of info over there. At one time there was a build along I think.

Cato


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Check with the warf experts on tradtalk.com. THere is an area called the "Warfin Wall." Sam Dunham, Broadside, Bowbinder and Bob Gordon should chime in. Good luck. Warfing is addicting!! You will never look at an old compound the same way again.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

DUH!!! looks like I forgot the pic......


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Voodoo were did ya get the limbs at I have got 4 or 5 old wheeled bows and would like to turn them into recurves or long bows please help and keep this tread going lets see some more pics. Mike


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

They are one off customs, made with paduak cores and zebrawood veneers and 80+at 30".


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

That is a nice rig, Voodoo. What are the specs?

PS: What is the 1/2" of Yellow wrap on the front of the shaft, for?


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Let me take a crack at this if you (voodoo) don't mind the yellow mark is to make sure you come to full draw and not calapsing right. Know were do you go to find limbs or can I make them. Mike


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Well rezeen, nice try and a good Idea ,but not the reason I put the tape on there ......actually those are my Axis 300's, the tape distinguishes them from my 340's, which are exactly the same without the tape.....

and the bow is 66" and set at [email protected], which is my hunting setup, and if you can make regular limbs, you can make ILF limbs also, these limbs were sent to me rough, they were not profiled,or shaped and not actually meant for the ILF setup, but they didn't know that, so I converted them too.......and it is an awesome setup.......Very smooth, very fast, and vibration free......


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok voodoo at least I tryed LOL. Any way back to this project were did ya order your rough limbs at and about how much. My buddy just made his first long bow it turned out pretty good. He is a cabinet maker so he knows a little about wood to say the least. But I am trying this one on my own with alittle help from him if I need it. If at all possilbe could you give me the ins and outs of this. How did ya come up with 80#s is that what you wanted or is that how it turned out. Yours looks great and thats how I want mine to look if thats all right with you. I like the smooth but my deal is the quite and vibration. I'm sorry if I ask to many ?'s but I'm exceited and think I am ready to get started. Mike


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

voodoo:

Thought maybe band was for visual aid for gap shooting in low-light, as I use. Was curious; haven't seen many use the method. Maybe because I don't see too many stick shooters in the field.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Seriously it's not for gap or draw or anything of the sort.........one day I got carried away with the acetone while removing the labels from my arrows.. and got the 300's and 340's all mixed up....so I put tape on the 300's...it was an honest brain fart.. we all have them... you all just caught one of mine,lol,lol.

And my limbs......actually they were a gift from Kenro and BK on another site, they were layed up for the walk the talk competition, but soon as the glue flash was removed they realized they were way too heavy..... and since I like heavy weights, they sent them to me.....they cautioned me that they might not stay together at that weight with my draw length, but they have been more than awesome......when I shaped these limbs and did the riser conversion, I was having some serious neck issues stemming from my 3 time broken neck, the day I shot them the first time was the last day my neck hurt.....I don't know how, or why, but I do know this bow will never leave my possesion......I almost quit building bows for good because of the pain..... now that's a distant memory.....Good things take time, but great things happen all at once, sounds like you and your bud can build about anything you set your minds to....


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

So i have a old bear black bear compound that i want to convert to a recurve also, what all do i need to do this other than limbs?


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok I have three bows I would like to do this too. I'm assuming the limb pockets may need to have some adjustments made to get the right angles? This looks fun but maybe tough to figure out.


----------



## OregonBlacktail (Nov 1, 2011)

I have an old Martin Bobcat? I would love to make this conversion. My question is, where can I get some cheap recurve limbs?


----------



## ORrogue (Oct 8, 2006)

I believe you all need some adapter plates for the riser to accept a set of limbs. The guys over at trad talk can help alot.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

ideally you want limb pocket angles of 17-22 degrees iirc. Best bet IMO is to convert to the ILF system allowing you to use any of hundreds of limbs. Those you can get from Lancaster for anywhere from about 50-500 and up. Ask aroundf on TT to see who is making adapter plates nowadays.


heres a build along to the one I done
http://whitetail-mafia.com/forum/index.php?topic=1977.0


----------



## OregonBlacktail (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Martin Jaguar or Saber take down limbs use the ball bearings to stabilize the limb like their older bows?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just thought I would show you guys..what you can get with a little elbow grease...While not a metal riser warf conversion..this is still doable for all of those wonderful non split limb wooden riser compounds still out there...



This is a long Browning ILF riser and a shorter one along with the Morrison skinned W&W limbs I got from Tailhook...It's a converted wood riser Browning compound..He's had a few of them done..and I can say...if you want a wood riser ILF bow...this is certainly doable with a little effort..The inserts were built by Jim Mann..Here's what Tailhook told me..



> The riser is cut to 20 degrees. Basically, what that has done is make it draw the same as the 19" risers that a lot of limbs are rated on.
> The "Olympic" ILF limbs are rated on a 25" riser, so that being basically a 19, it will add 6# to limb rating (they say that most limbs are rated at 5 turns out). I shoot that anywhere from snug minus 1/4 turn to 2 1/2 turns out and get somewhere between 52-50# at 28" if memory serves.


Here's a picture of one of his longer Browning risers getting ready he's done...










and these are the shorter riser Browning with W&W skinned ILF limbs..



















The last picture is the one I got from him this weekend on a trade along with my Fire Drake..It's been stripped of the black..and is being taken down to the bare wood right now...I haven't shot it yet..but can say...this is going to be a fun project to do..

Building one of these isn't real easy...but it doesn't seem that difficult..provided one has some good wood working skills & tools...but man-o-man...the rewards are there if your willing to go for it...

Mac


----------

